# Photos



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been trying to put some photos on the new album forum.I printed the directions...but the page that says click on "NEW PHOTO" is not there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 questions:

Are you trying to create your own photo album or posting photos to the public album?

Are you logged in while trying to post a photo?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only choice I'm getting is New Album.When I click on it I get the same page as when I reply to a post.There is no New Photo option.

I am logged on.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually, that is the proper screen. Take a look at what should be the "subject" line. It now says "Photo Album Name". Type in a photo album name, give it a description....and you're ready to start adding photos.

It can be an easy oversight....let me know if problems persist.

Chris


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Am I being an idiot???

I can't get the page brought up that allows me to browse the computer for the photo's to put on that page????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ken W I had the same problems. The fix for me was to name it and then hit the submit button. That creates the initial album. Then I would open it back up and then I would have the new photo button and then you can browse your hard drive. Hope this helps!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That did it...I couldn't understand that I needed to submit a blank page to bring up the browse page.

Thanks...Pork chop...and Chris.

It's a piece of cake now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dang Ken W I don't usually charge fees but a hunt in Sask might be in order hehehe :beer: Very nice pictures for sure. Especially that nice collar!!!!!! That blank page thing definetly had me feeling pretty stupid for sure!


----------

